# What type and size winch do you use?



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I was wondering what type and size winch most of you use and if you're happy with it. If you had to choose again would you get the same winch?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Viper 4000 max,I love it and would buy ten more if I needed them


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Warn 3000 Warn 2500 Polaris 2500
I like the Warn brand you get what you pay for with them IMO 
The Polaris brand I have is setting on work bench awaiting the break down of one of the Warns


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i always try the cheap stuff first and give it a try. i have an extreme winch i bought off ebay. its a 3000 pound. came with the bracket and everything. i cant remember how much it was but it wasnt bad. ive had it for 2 years now and its still good. i used to tie my self to a tree and pull other people up a hill with it at one place we rode cuz the hill was too steep. we all just pushed mine up there.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Older Warn 2500 (plastic gears), it's getting worn out and has seen better days.If I had to buy again, I'd probably go with the Viper 4000.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2500 Warn. Don't use it much, but if I had it to do again probably a 3000 or Viper 4000.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Viper 4000 max,I love it and would buy ten more if I needed them


Agreed. I went through a gorilla in 3 rides. I love my 4000 viper max and would by 1000 more if i needed them. and they have one of the best prices.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have a warn 300 now but as soon as chits the bed like i know it will i will be owning a vipermax .. i've heard nothing but good things about them


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

3500 viper max, love it not problems at all. Ive seen the 2500 warns just flat out stop pulling or pull so hard off the battery it would kill the bike or make it run like crap because of it putting to much of a load on the electrical system, dont know why but its what ive seen, dont have that problem with my viper


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

Bayou Boy 22: How do you like the Amsteel synthetic cable?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Love it will never go back to the cable.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

The Warn 2500 sucks!!! Broke my cable & burnt it up all in 1 day. It was just over a year old. Now I use chains & a come a long.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a cheap $100 no name thing from china. Iv puled so hard with it I bent the hook straight! not kidding! I use it for plowing a 1.5mile race track and the driveway, puling buddy's after my buddy's warn 2500 decides not to work. He has had it rebuilt by them and it still don't work. He is not happy with them. The only thing I had happen to it is one of the magnet inside fell off after 3 years of heavy abuse like riping the roof and walls off of a semitrailer ext. I'm not kidding I got pic's somewhere. I glued the magnet back on and its still kicking.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

im with you fabman. we prolly got the same one. haha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i use the viper max 4000. it has green amsteel cable on it. It's been a good one.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Ive never had good luck with winches, it seams like the longest lasting one Ive had was a warn 2500 and it only lasted 20 pulls maybe. i must be doing something wrong lol Ive got a little cheap 2000lbs one I'm going to try


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

My Warn 2500 RT is holdin up very good. got it in 2008. I would go with the Amsteel blue rope instead of cable tho.


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

Warn XT2500 with the synthetic rope. Got it in May used it 8time "only used once to pull myself out, the rest was pulling friends out" so far with no problems. I recommend going with the synthetic rope also.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I ride with people who have winches. That way I don't have to worry about them breaking. I go threw the hole stop get off my bike the next guy goes as far as he can and tosses his winch line to me , I tie it off to a tree he pulls himself out! We ride to the next hole, did I tell yall I ride a brute. LOL


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

good one sweeper


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

guarino113 said:


> i always try the cheap stuff first and give it a try. i have an extreme winch i bought off ebay. its a 3000 pound. came with the bracket and everything. i cant remember how much it was but it wasnt bad. ive had it for 2 years now and its still good. i used to tie my self to a tree and pull other people up a hill with it at one place we rode cuz the hill was too steep. we all just pushed mine up there.


:rockn: Yes...I had one as well...they are the same as Venom. Now I have a junk Warn... I wish I would have taken off the Venom before I sold my KQ 450.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

sweet. glad im not the only one


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

so what size viper do yall recommend for a brute? i was thinking a 3k


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'd get 4k


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the 4 k.


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Warn 2500rt, pulls great untill you put it in freespool. Then it's an act of congress to get it to kick back in.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

my gorilla had problems like that. I have been using the hell out of my vipermax winch and always use the free spool as i am usually by myself. never had any problems with it as of yet.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Warn and it blows.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

really think it needs 4k of pulling? seems like overkill but what do i know lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

it does put a lot of strain on them when you are stuck in the mud.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

When a 3800 pound jeep is really stuck I've seen 8k pound winches with snatch blocks that double it to 16k pounds strain to get them out. Never underestimate the power of goo.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

oh i know the mud puts one heck a suction or strain on it but Ive always seen 3k work good but it cant hurt to get the extra k.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

so viper seems like the way to go. im lookin into gettin one also.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I ordered the 4k with the synthetic rope for less 300bucks on ebay


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

nice!!! good deal. what brand?


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

Viper Max 4000lbs


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

go with the viper 4000 with am steel i had cable an it sux,but the winch is great


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

good choices guys!~
im thinking i may buy the viper MAX 4KLB. im not a fan of my warn anymore since it decided to die on me. i may just send it out, have it rebuilt (under warranty) and sell it.

i can get the 4K for half of what i paid for the RT25!
cheapest i found was $214 with syn rope. any one find one cheaper?


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the old style Viper Elite 4500 and absolutely love it. It has been on my Grizz and now on my Brute. Only had one issue and it was with the wireless remote. 

Greg G


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

CAGLE1 said:


> Warn 2500rt, pulls great untill you put it in freespool. Then it's an act of congress to get it to kick back in.


Contact WARN customer service, I had problems with that and they replaced the whole right side of the winch.... Just gotta take it to one of their certified shops...


----------



## wilddog45 (Mar 1, 2009)

I use a wireless remote Ramsey 3000lb winch that has got me out of alot of sticky situations for the last 5 yrs with no problems. I also have a snatch block but have yet to use it. If a Ramsey winch is good enough for government agencies and the military then its good enoughh for me.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I use a Viper classic 4000lb. Havent used it on myself yet but i pulled a buddy out that was stuck in some bottomless muck in freezing temps the other week. It was the first time i had used it and it did great. I think i paid $180 shipped with all wiring, brackets, etc.


----------



## 09BruteIRS (Jan 31, 2010)

09 has Warn RT 2500 and 07 has just a plain warn 2500, both work well and haven't let me down.


----------

